# Betonbecken/Tauchbecken abdichten



## Gartenamsee (14. Feb. 2013)

Hallo erstmal an alle hier 
...auf der Suche nach irgendeiner Lösung meines Problemes,bin ich hier auf das Forum gestossen.
Wir haben vergangenes Jahr einen Garten mit "Betonklotz" erworben den wir nun gern umgestalten würden.
Es handelt sich um eine Art Tauchbecken...z.T. im Boden eingelassen...z.T. sichtbar.
Aus was es nun genau besteht,k.A....ich nehme an Beton so wie es aussieht.
Dieses ist innen mit Poolfarbe bestrichen gewesen...allerdings ist diese z.T. beschädigt,es sind Risse im Beton zu beklagen weswegen das Becken nicht mehr dicht hält.
Auf Grund der Gesamtkosten des renovierungsbedürftigen Gartens samt Bungalow,sind wir jetzt auf der Suche nach einer preiswerten und effektiven Lösung zur Abdichtung des Beckens.
Möglichst so,dass alles in Eigenleistung gefertigt werden kann.Gelesen habe ich da z.b. von Dichtschlämme,bin mir aber nicht sicher,wie dies dann verarbeitet werden muss/kann,ob da noch ein Anstrich drauf sollte....oder aber ob man Folie nimmt.Da das Becken rechteckig ist,ist natürlich die Frage der Verlegung der Folie gegeben...
Ich würde mich freuen,wenn der ein oder andere Leser eine Idee für uns hätte.

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## karsten. (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Betonbecken/Tauchbecken abdichten*

Hallo 

mein Name ist Karsten 

und 

:Willkommen2

Zeigen !  (kommt immer gut) 

Abdichten mit Dichtschlämmen wird nix 

entweder mit Epoxidharz lamminieren oder eine preiswerte Folie einlegen

die Ecken kann man fast unsichtbar einfalten 

und oben darauf einen Rahmen aus Holz oder Metall bauen der die Folie hält und alles verdeckt .

 vielleicht noch ein schönes Brett drauf .  zum Bier abstellen



mfG


----------



## bms15606 (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Betonbecken/Tauchbecken abdichten*

Hallo 
Bin auch der Meinung das Dichtschlämme nicht funktioniert.Mann könnte auch Flüssigkunststoff(z.b.Enkopur)verwenden .Hat den Vorteil das es Einkomponentig istund deshalb gut zu verarbeiten ist.Entscheidend ist aber die Fläche wegen der Kosten


----------



## Sternie (14. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Betonbecken/Tauchbecken abdichten*

Hallo, 
du kannst auch mit Glasfasermatten abdichten. Die werden mit einem speziellen Harz plus Härter aufgeklebt und nachher mit Gelcoat gestrichen. Das ist eine fürchterliche Arbeit, lohnt sich aber. Die Matten dichten sämtliche Risse, auch einfach nur porösen Beton ab  und passen sich hundertprozentig jeder Unebenheit an. 
Wir haben ein Schwimmbecken in unserem Ferienhaus, dass auch aus Beton besteht. Irgendwann ging das Waser weg, ohne dass Risse zu sehen waren. Dieses Becken haben wir mit Glasfaser abgedichtet und es ist jetzt seit bestimmt 20 Jahren dicht. Nur einmal nachstreichen war in dieser Zeit fällig. Das Becken wird allerdings auch nur zum Schwimmen gebraucht, ohne Pflanzen, Fische oder irgendeine optisch schöne Gestaltung.
Das kann man gut selbst machen, haben wir auch, und preislich hält es sich in Grenzen. Vor allem hast du keine Folie, die du evtl. noch mit einem Vlies unterlegen musst, falls der Beton zu rauh ist.
LG Chistoph


----------

